# Galveston surf ?????????



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Did anybody do any surf fishing today how was it. Planning on going tommorrow but the surf cams don't look to good. I cant really tell how rough is the surf. Thanks in advance.


----------



## flyntus (Apr 27, 2012)

Swells aren't that bad. Tons of Sargassum weed, though. Check swellinfo.com for tomorrow's surf and wind forecast.

Flyntus :flag:


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

water looks like chocolate milk


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

I am here now at my house on the west end by San Luis pass. The water is trashed. It has been trashed since I got here last Friday. Tons of weed in the water and on the beach. No bait on the beach front, not pods of mullet, nothing. South wind has kept it trashed and probably will stay this way through the week. I can see green water from my deck . It's about 2 miles off shore.
Go Bass fishing instead, you'll do better.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I was there today. Don't waste your time.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Anybody check Bryan Beach, The last time I was able to fish, I went to SS and it was grassed up and I went to Bryan Beach and had no problems wisth grass, but didn't catch much.


----------



## CaptnKen (May 20, 2012)

Galveston surf is generally bad with a west wind.............however if you take the extra 30 min to go across the ferry and go to the pocket area it can have good fishing with west winds and here is the link to see the webcam....

http://www.cbwebcam.com/beach/beachcamalt.htm

The water clarity I have heard ......HERESAY......that water clarity is not as vital for the bigger trout. Sharks are bad over there be careful.


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

Surf is still trashed on the west end of Galveston. From a south wind yesterday to an east wind today. I am sitting at my deck table at my house and I don't see any Sargassum weed right now. Green water is about a half mile off the beach. Stiil no bait in the surf. I will walk down and check it later.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man,I hope the seaweed clears out soon. It was so thick and just made the fishing miserable. Any reports on the surf would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

*Galveston surf*

It's me again. Well surprising enough the surf doesn't look totally ruined today. Sandy green, more sandy than green but it is fishable. I will put out a couple lines this afternoon. Plenty of bait in the surf, and no fresh weeds coming in. Standing knee deep I can see my feet.... So maybe....just maybe.


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Let us know where you went and how you did. I'll be hitting the channel near the ferry in the morning (and generally hitting nothing but sandies and submerged hazards). I fished the surf at 37th the last green water we had and got nary a bite.


----------

